# Karpfen im Mai?



## Rene28 (8. Mai 2008)

Hallo zusammen!!!
Ich möchte nächste Woche in der Donau auf Karpfen fischen.
Jetzt hat mir jemand erzählt das die Karpfen im Mai sehr schlecht beissen, da sie sich auf ihre Laichzeit vorbereiten.
Wer weiss was über das Beissverhalten der Karpfen im mai, und vor allem im Fluss. Bin für jeden Tip dankbar, da ich 4 Tage an der Donau verbringe und nicht erfolglos bleiben will!!
Desweiteren such ich eine gute Montage für´s Feeder Fischen im Fluss.
Danke im vorraus
Rene


----------



## gringo92 (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Karpfen im Mai?*



Rene28 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!!!
> Ich möchte nächste Woche in der Donau auf Karpfen fischen.
> Jetzt hat mir jemand erzählt das die Karpfen im Mai sehr schlecht beissen, da sie sich auf ihre Laichzeit vorbereiten.
> Wer weiss was über das Beissverhalten der Karpfen im mai, und vor allem im Fluss. Bin für jeden Tip dankbar, da ich 4 Tage an der Donau verbringe und nicht erfolglos bleiben will!!
> ...




ich habe bisher immer gute erfahrung im mai gemacht bei uns beissen die karpfen super!


----------



## Angelgage (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Karpfen im Mai?*

also bei uns beissen die auch super


----------



## Rene28 (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Karpfen im Mai?*

Danke Dir, Deine Antwort macht Mut!!!


----------



## angler2 (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Karpfen im Mai?*

Hi,

das mit der Laichzeit stimmt nicht - gerade davor fressen sich die Karpfen nochmals richtig voll.

Ich war am letzten Wochenende (Donau) 2 Tage Karpfenangeln - kein Biss !!!

Das Problem ist, würde ich sagen, die niedrige Wassertemparatur 12 - 13 Grad sind für diese Jahreszeit einfach zuwenig.

MfG


----------



## Rene28 (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Karpfen im Mai?*

Danke für die Antwort. ging sonst irgendwas an der Donau?


----------



## Trout killer (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Karpfen im Mai?*

Hi,
Ich denke auch das sie sich so langsam auf´s Geschäft vorbereiten,
aber das macht nichts aus denke ich!
Ich würde es auf einem höher gelegenen Plateau versuchen falls vorhanden?
Wenn nicht dann Hinter einem Stauwehr oder flachwasser zohnen.
Als Köder Partikel und Micro Pellets füttern und mit 10ner Pop ups angeln,
oder eine Boilie Hartmais combo habe ich in der Dohnau immer gut gefangen!

Gruß Trout Killer


----------

